# [SOLVED] CPU Lost overclock for no reason



## Thormier (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey guys, recently i'v been having minor FPS drops in game and didn't realise why until NVIDIA popped up with a new driver and in the system specs it saidmy processor was running at 3.3ghz

So i check Dx Diag and that said 3.3 3.6~

I bought this PC from Overclockers and it was 3.9~ up untill a few weeks ago

My system specs are

I5 Sandybridge 2500k which was clocked to 3.9 on arrival
GPU: GTX66TI

And i also run on a GIGABYTE motherboard

I update a few things to do with windows like Java but i cant see that been a problem or anything?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Lost overclock for no reason*

the i2500k stock speed is 3.3 and when in turbo mode runs at 3.7.

please tell us the rest of your specs i.e RAM, power supply and motherboard.

Do not rely on what nvidia pop said.

Please download CPU-Z and run that and see what it says or post screenshots of it.

You obviousley dont have much knowledge of overclocking but I hope you didn't pay them extra to overclock your system to 3.9 because that is easier than riding a bike. I have an i2500k at 4.5.

The cpu shouldn't really be causing any noticeable drop in FPS

DX diag is not there to tell you the speed etc, use cpu-z as I said and confirm it in the BIOS


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CPU Lost overclock for no reason*

As noted above, the OC gone should not effect the FPS. A 3.3GHz Q-Core CPU should be fine at stock speed.


----------



## Thormier (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: CPU Lost overclock for no reason*

The CPUz also says 3.3ghz
Motherboard is a GIGABYTE Z68AP-D3
Memory 8gb DD3

If it wont cause me problems then im not too fussed, just thought it was a bit odd thats all


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: CPU Lost overclock for no reason*

the settings will have speedstep enabled meaning the speed will drop when its not doing much.

if you keep cpu-z on the screen for 5 minutes you should see the speed drop to 1.6 then run something intensive but make sure you can still see cpu-z and you should see the speed increase. I suggest you run prime 95 for 5 minutes (you need to stop it yourself)

if you want to restore your overclocking settings please go into your BIOS and write down all the settings in the overclocking and advanced sections and post them here.

Also did you do anything before this happened?

did you have a power cut or reset the cmos?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: CPU Lost overclock for no reason*

I wouldn't be concerned about it. You're better off with no OC applied.


----------

